# The Fist / Papaya Bud Pic



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2006)

*As you can see by the pic below why the thread is called the fist. I'm really starting to say holy shit on this plant. Look at the size of the main cola and i have 3 weeks to go. This lady is gonna be HUGE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## bigbudz (Mar 26, 2006)

That top bud is gonna be as big around as my leg! She's lookin awesome... I want my WW and Ice to look just like those once i start growin em! Keeps those pics coming, and keep up the kick ass work!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 26, 2006)

AWESOME looking cola ....she is gonna be a massive *****    hot stuff *THE BROTHER'S GRUNT*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 26, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> As you can see by the pic below why the thread is called the fist. I'm really starting to say holy shit on this plant. Look at the size of the main cola and i have 3 weeks to go. This lady is gonna be HUGE.


Holy Crap Man!

That is one sweet looking lady man. When we're talkin this kind of lady, I love em fat and sticky!

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 31, 2006)

*Well since everyone liked the fist pic so much i'm coming back with the double fist this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























*


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 31, 2006)

hot stuff *THE BROTHER'S GRUNT*    damn huge


----------



## taber24444 (May 10, 2009)

Nice


----------

